# 1940 DX paint- bottom line ?



## Mack the fork (Aug 31, 2021)

After many years of parts hunting, I’m now ready to assemble my 1940 , excelsior badged, DX.
I’ve been able to secure a painter with a lot of vintage bike experience.
The problem is that I have yet to be able to determine “Definitive”  paint details for a 1940 DX frame.
Both internet picture searches, and CABE forum inquiries have produced the same 
ambiguity: fireball/rams head stencils vs. spear point stencils.
THE LuxLow guys sold a restored ‘40 DX with spear point motif ( they must know what they’re doing, yes ? ).
But other picture searches yield unrestored original‘40 DX’s featuring both motifs (?)

I’m guessing that perhaps the 1940 and 1941 model years featured the change from  the spear point to “fireball” motif ; the problem being the variable information available on serial numbers.
Maybe the effect from the factory fire on serial number records have some with 1940 models believing they have a 1940 model and vice versa.
The Cabers have assured me that my serial number :  F42865 is a 1940 model.
That being said, I beseech you, those most learned and wise; Which is the correct 1940  Schwinn DX paint motif ?

( # 1 - “Spears” )






(#2 - “Fireballs” )





Thanks everyone!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 31, 2021)

The catalog doesn't show the fireball until '41. That said the cat is not always correct and there could be some late model '40s with that paint scheme. If it were me I'd go with darts on a '40. V/r Shawn


----------



## ADReese (Aug 31, 2021)

Not to add more confusion but I have seen a couple like this too. 1940 World dx


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 31, 2021)

I think, as seen in post war, that you could go both ways too. Typically you'd be on the cusp of the design change. Yet technically, if yaw wanted to hammer it in, it should have a correlation to the period of the year it was built. Like, the old style may be done in late spring into September as bike company moves old style and, by July through August the new style begins to appear and they're hot and ready for 1940 Christmas and the next years, 1941 sales.

Yet being on the cusp, who knows. 'It's your bike, do what you like.'

However to make matters worse, the black bike's paint You're are comparing,  is not correct.

Regardless, The correct darts, given it's 1940/1 potential design. The all new  fireball really lights up the décor. I mean, post war, Schwinn pretty much ran the DX Rams horn, Fireball, whatever,  into the ground. It seems abundant with a never ending trail for near 20 years?   While Darts are preferred now, and remained as a higher more deluxe feature, still. The darts were everywhere too, for more than 30-40 years. I mean, considering; if, in mid too late 40 and early 41; you're in a bike shop trying to decide which one?  The old dart scheme verses the brand new 41 fireball? I think; in 40-41 The fireball won that bet, hands down. .


Edited: However, if you want ultimate perfection then, you would need to know which period your frame was made. Reasonably, there's no records, not perfection but,  if made 1st half of 1940, then, you should be clean going with darts. Yet, by some time in August-September, perhaps as far back as July, even late spring, brand spanken new design does show up in post war models. But post mid summer is best bet,  then, ought be leaning on the fireball.

And I actually like the black's mistakes in its darts, more than original correct.


----------



## Mack the fork (Aug 31, 2021)

I like the way you think Jeff54.  
Thank you for taking the time to share your knowledge. 

When people type “prewar Schwinn DX paint“ in the CABE search bar, in the future, your input will help guide people. 

Thanks again, I’m grateful!


----------



## B607 (Sep 1, 2021)

The "fireball" motif came out on the Christmas bikes of 1940 so the 1940 model has both motifs.  Do you want your '40 to look like an "early '40" or a "Christmas 40"?  That is the question.  Gary


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 1, 2021)

B607 said:


> The "fireball" motif came out on the Christmas bikes of 1940 so the 1940 model has both motifs.  Do you want your '40 to look like an "early '40" or a "Christmas 40"?  That is the question.  Gary



I'm thinking Christmas 1940 would be '41 models? V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 1, 2021)

B607 said:


> The "fireball" motif came out on the Christmas bikes of 1940 so the 1940 model has both motifs.  Do you want your '40 to look like an "early '40" or a "Christmas 40"?  That is the question.  Gary




Got some proof to back this up or is this another wishful Christmas dream? From what I have been told by multiple Schwinn dealers is that Schwinn didn't start shipping out the ongoing new years models until mid/late January.


----------



## mrg (Sep 1, 2021)

Just to throw this out there, I have 2 Henderson DX's ( both have Henderson on the downtube ) a 40-D# with the feather paint and a 41-H# with the fire ball, my other 41-H# Excelsior ( came with that badge but does have a extra hole under badge ) also has feather paint but my 41-H Plains & Trains has fireball and just sold 41-G# ( no badge ) with fireball, others around with fancy darts so alot of variance.


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 2, 2021)

I had an early 40 with early tank graphic and scrolls and a late 40 with late graphic and darts. The dart bike was a deluxe with springer and fork stop tube.


----------



## Lux Low (Sep 15, 2021)

I restore as Found. The DX is one of my favorite bikes but is also Schwinns Mutt. You will find a lot a variables as Schwinn used leftover parts for the bikes. I have seen Very early Postwar Bikes Completely Adorned with prewar parts and drop centers, But had new post frame and sprag kickstand. Dx also carried the Skiptooth chain longer than any other bike, using leftovers back then but coveted more now. By the way the spears, fireballs, and other designs usually was a depicted to what retailer was selling the bike, BF Goodrich, EX Speed, Schwinn, Excelsior etc.. The retailers choice, pain dart may of been $.01 cheaper for Our Own Hardware.


----------



## BatWaves (Sep 18, 2021)

ADReese said:


> Not to add more confusion but I have seen a couple like this too. 1940 World dx
> View attachment 1470529



I had one like yours too Andy! I’ve only seen three of these and they were all in WA. I sold mine to Barry. Speedboy Special.


----------



## BatWaves (Sep 18, 2021)

BatWaves said:


> I had one like yours too Andy! I’ve only seen three of these and they were all in WA. I sold mine to Barry. Speedboy Special.


----------



## Mack the fork (Sep 18, 2021)

BatWaves said:


> View attachment 1480437
> 
> View attachment 1480438



‘That a “band box” on your porch …?


----------

